
Ask HN: Who's using PM2 and/or Keymetrics in production? - k5jhn
How would you rate these technologies?
Thanks!
======
scarecrowx
Used PM2 and Keymetrics in my last start up job. I feel like PM2 is must for
App because of features provided. Keymetrics is little bit costly. You can
find other solutions as well but PM2 and Keymetrics is good combination
overall.

------
pouta
I'm using pm2 to run all our services. Nothing to complain.

I never used keymetrics tho.

